# fibus



## fibus (Jul 6, 2009)

winkle brown flew both aircraft. The F 4 Wildcat and the Hawker Hurricane. Did he or anyone write a comparison of the two.
What is the performance vis a vie both aircraft.
Pilots being equal which aircraft would win the fight?
The FM2 would be superior to both.


----------



## lingo (Jul 7, 2009)

fibus said:


> winkle brown flew both aircraft. The F 4 Wildcat and the Hawker Hurricane.
> The FM2 would be superior to both.



What evidence have you for making that assertion?


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 7, 2009)

fibus said:


> winkle brown flew both aircraft. The F 4 Wildcat and the Hawker Hurricane. Did he or anyone write a comparison of the two.
> What is the performance vis a vie both aircraft.
> Pilots being equal which aircraft would win the fight?
> The FM2 would be superior to both.


Welcome to the forum...


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry did I miss something can someone explain it to me please


----------

